# BRONCOS GAG!! Lost to who????



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I cannot believe that the "mighty" ponies actually lost.......make that got kicked by the RAIDERS!!!??? Wow! That is unbelievable.  :lol:

Makes you wish you were a Vikes fan I bet, eh Pecker!!!!! :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

You got me Dan!!!!!
In no way shape or form can I BS my way out of that game!!!!
That SUCKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Dammit, you just took all the fun out of giving you crap!!!!! :******:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

IT was sad :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

